# Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia Flower (Yellow Color)



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia Flower (Yellow Color)









Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia - Flower Close-up









Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia - Seed Pod









Locality : Sumatra


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow! Very cool. Is this a wild specimen? Or do you grow it in your garden? Aquarium? Nice!


----------

